# What kind of chicken is this?



## Erica4481 (Apr 14, 2013)

This is my favorite hen and she is actually the only standard size hen that I have. I am familiar with most bantam chickens but not too much on standards. Just wondering if anyone knows what kind she is so that I can buy some more like her.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Looks like a red sex link, aka cinnamon queen, red star, ect.


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Apyl said:


> Looks like a red sex link, aka cinnamon queen, red star, ect.


...and Golden Comet!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Greatest egg layers out there in my opinion. Lol


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Energyvet said:


> Greatest egg layers out there in my opinion. Lol


Oh yes deffinitly. I get a nice large brown egg 6 days a week.


----------



## Apples (May 14, 2013)

It looks like a Red sex link I have one she lays big brown eggs.


----------



## Erica4481 (Apr 14, 2013)

Yea she lays a huge brown egg every day . She is so sweet and very nosey . She has to be part of everything I do outside.  she hops up on top of my pygmy goats back and rides him around sometimes when he will let her.


----------

